# How it's made



## K9-TSN (Jan 29, 2012)

I was looking at an online episode of the television program, "How It's Made."

It was how they make mirrors.

It is at URL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u03S1Nmslw4&feature=related

They put a layer of silver and copper on the back.

Could be an additional source plated silver, for those who collect such things.

Charles


----------



## Smack (Jan 29, 2012)

They must go through the most band aids of any manufacturer. There ya go, take the scraps from them and process....I'm sure they have someone that comes and takes it all. Silver, the most reflective metal known to man, just didn't know they were still using silver on mirrors. Old big screen projection TV's have really nice mirrors in them.


----------



## kadriver (Jan 29, 2012)

Fascinating video - a must view for all the gagitally minded.

kadriver


----------



## Palladium (Jan 29, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u03S1Nmslw4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 30, 2012)

Smack said:


> Silver, the most reflective metal known to man



I thought it was Rhodium for the visible spectrum :?: 


Anyway, cool video, Thanks.


----------



## MysticColby (Jan 30, 2012)

It is silver in mirrors. They've also used polished aluminum mirrors (needs polishing each time it's used) on telescopes ^_^.
anyways, it's a thin (not sure how thin) coat on the glass, with a protective covering over it to prevent tarnishing. Ever see an old mirror and black is spreading in from the edges? That's where the protective covering failed and H2S (most likely) got it and tarnished the silver.
I'm sure it is possible to recover this silver, but most likely it's not worth the effort. but if you find yourself with hundreds of pounds of mirrors, you could try crushing them and dissolving the silver in nitric. That's how I'd start trying to recover it. The way I see it, you could either try to get through the protective covering on the back or the glass on the front - breaking glass just seems easier than scraping off whatever they use.


----------

